# Took my little nephew to the playground



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

It's not that big a deal, but I'm really happy about it. Had a great time, and I didn't care about the other people there (there were lots of people).


A few years ago, I would probably just watch from a distance, too scared to do anything - even if my nephew hurts himself, I'd probably just stand there awkwardly. 


This reminds me that my SA is under control now, and I feel really blessed. :b


Just wanted to share with you guys lol.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Great news friend!


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats awesome man, it feels so great not to let SA get in the way.


----------



## Cold Blooded (Nov 5, 2013)

Thats great.

I have a little niece who I enjoy taking places and I always feel more relaxed


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Great! every step counts!


----------



## artsavesmysoul (Feb 2, 2012)

Good for you dude! There is always room for improving


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matte said:


> It's not that big a deal, but I'm really happy about it. Had a great time, and I didn't care about the other people there (there were lots of people).
> 
> A few years ago, I would probably just watch from a distance, too scared to do anything - even if my nephew hurts himself, I'd probably just stand there awkwardly.
> 
> ...


I hope your nephew made it back home with you! You left the part out in your story! :lol


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. 



millenniumman75 said:


> I hope your nephew made it back home with you! You left the part out in your story! :lol


:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matte said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> :hide


Well, did he make it home? You make it sound like you left him there. 
He's probably a good kid.


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, did he make it home? You make it sound like you left him there.
> He's probably a good kid.




Yeah he made it home, did a little happy dance too because he hasn't been to the playground in weeks.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gratz! :3


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

That's great! Congrats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matte said:


> Yeah he made it home, did a little happy dance too because he hasn't been to the playground in weeks.


:lol - you should take him more often, and bring him back home!


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome! :clap


----------



## SweetDreams (Sep 30, 2013)

This is a huge deal!! I'm a nanny, and I know how scary the playground can be. I always feel like everyone is judging me and my interactions with my kid while I'm there. I also feel like I should be talking to the other caregivers, but don't know what to say, so I end up panicking. Sometimes when I see there are a lot of people at the park I will just turn around and go somewhere else. So, I am very proud of you!!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I need to make an impression*

On younger people

I'll tell 'em new things they didn't know. They'll think of me as different from their parents. This is imortant in life.

All normal adult reject me because I think different from them.


----------

